Ask HN: Best free software to make marketing or demo videos? - zurvania
======
audace
I've heard great things about Powtoon:
[https://www.powtoon.com/home/](https://www.powtoon.com/home/). Haven't used
it myself so can't give much context but I'd recommend checking it out.

